# PGD 1st Appointment at ACU



## Chrissy2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

I am a carrier of DMD and are currently at the very start of PGD. My husband and I had our 1st appointment at the ACU at Guys last week and I had an internal scan (my left ovary was hidden by my bowel), blood tests and my husband had to give a sperm sample and also have blood tests. Our next appointment at the ACU is in November, to have another internal scan and check that I can start GonalF injections the following day. I am feeling very anxious   about our test results and November seems like a decade away and worrying so much about the results. I just wondered if anyone has gone through PGD and how long it took for test results etc...?  And how they coped with the stress of it all?

thanks xx


----------

